# Cheap version of a power pole



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

http://dig-in-anchors.com/

Has anybody else seen this? I'm really thinking about purchasing something of this nature. I would use my own pole of about 16-20ft that I can zip tie to the rail of my inshore boat. Anybody have any experience with this or something of this nature?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ask Chopped Liver to make you one. I bet he would weld you up something for half of that cost.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

There's only about a 1000 different systems of this type. Take a look at the Wang Anchor--- http://www.wanganchor.com/--- Its' the one I have and it does it's intended purpose.:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

See I don't get why they only go up to 8ft poles for the Wang anchor, I'd rather have a 12-16ft pole. If I'm in 7ft of water, and the bracket is a foot off the water, I can't anchor with it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

There is nothing that comes close to a power pole our talon.... if you have to stop fishing to put that thing out then you might as well throw an anchor.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Something like that would work with an extended pole like the ones used for camoflage poles in the army. Might find a few at surplus store to work with. They extend the center with each pole a smaller diameter inside the larger pole..
Good idea..
See ya outside the pass,,
Sea Hawk


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

If im gonna screw holes in my transom its gonna be to mount a powerpole or talon! the cajuns use something like this but they are smart enough to throw it straight down. No holes and only hardware is rope and a shackle!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> If im gonna screw holes in my transom its gonna be to mount a powerpole or talon! the cajuns use something like this but they are smart enough to throw it straight down. No holes and only hardware is rope and a shackle!


That's the great thing about a power pole, you don't screw holes in your transom. They have a mount that goes on the engine bracket.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> If im gonna screw holes in my transom its gonna be to mount a powerpole or talon! the cajuns use something like this but they are smart enough to throw it straight down. No holes and only hardware is rope and a shackle!


I'm also thinking about trying a pole pushed into the ground and then tying a rope to the cleat and around the pole.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> I'm also thinking about trying a pole pushed into the ground and then tying a rope to the cleat and around the pole.


Stiffy sells stake out poles.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Stiffy sells stake out poles.


Would a hollow metal pole work?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

The true purpose of a power pole/talon is to stop your boat with as little movement as possible, for example you're trolling motoring down a grass flat and come upon a school of Redfish, any movement will spook them, especially if you have to walk to the back of the boat to stick a pole in the dirt. By then it would be too late anyway ....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> The true purpose of a power pole/talon is to stop your boat with as little movement as possible, for example you're trolling motoring down a grass flat and come upon a school of Redfish, any movement will spook them, especially if you have to walk to the back of the boat to stick a pole in the dirt. By then it would be too late anyway ....


I'm not necessarily talking about being able to be stealthy on a grass flat, but more or less an easier way to anchor in shallower water than having to throw an anchor 20ft from the boat so that it will catch. To me being able to jam a pole down into the ground is easier than throwing out anchor at your favorite spec spot, plus it will not ruin the area like an anchor will and you don't have to worry about the anchor line. Yes an anchor will be quiet if you let it down slowly, but it then you have to drift for it to catch.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Have you looked into an I-pilot trolling motor? They're a bit pricy, but it would be perfect for what you're looking for. With that, you could hold still in 3' or 3000' of water.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

MrFish said:


> That's the great thing about a power pole, you don't screw holes in your transom. They have a mount that goes on the engine bracket.


also depends on the boat...i know the boat i had had a jackplate so it was bolted through the transom with the jack plate on top of it, all of it was done when the engine was put on. 

question is what if you do yu do if you are going to mount it yourself? take off the engine put the bracket on and put it back on?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> also depends on the boat...i know the boat i had had a jackplate so it was bolted through the transom with the jack plate on top of it, all of it was done when the engine was put on.
> 
> question is what if you do yu do if you are going to mount it yourself? take off the engine put the bracket on and put it back on?


Mine is the same way with the jack plate. Took it into the shop and hoisted the engine off and installed the bracket. Then put the engine back on. We had electric hoists, but I've taken the engine off before with the forklift.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm looking at a similar anchor system . of course if I could afford a talon or power pole id get it but I can't justify the cost. I've been doing alot of research and it seems most people who buy them are happy. 
let me know which one you grt and how it works for you ill do the same.
thanks

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Would a hollow metal pole work?


I would imagine there are multiple problems with that idea. Corrosion, bending, scratching gelcoat, busting gelcoat, etc. Fiberglass is king in saltwater for a reason.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Stiify's stake out poles are about $100-150, I think.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Doesn't Graingers have fiberglass poles like 10 feet of fairly cheap? I was looking at one when I had my kayak but that was a little long for what my intended use was.Look here http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DYNAFORM-Rod-Stock-4ATM1?Pid=search


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*That Grainger pole looks pretty good!*

If you glue a "T" on one end and something pointy on the other, you have a "Stiffy Pole" for about 1/2 the cost.



DTFuqua said:


> Doesn't Graingers have fiberglass poles like 10 feet of fairly cheap? I was looking at one when I had my kayak but that was a little long for what my intended use was.Look here http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DYNAFORM-Rod-Stock-4ATM1?Pid=search


----------

